# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Lectures >  L'informatique a t-elle un sexe ?

## habasque

Salut  tous.

Un article intressant  lire dans le Monde Diplomatique :

http://www.monde-diplomatique.fr/2007/06/COLLET/14834

Bonne rflexion sur la masculinit de notre mtier...

----------


## muad'dib

> A Penang, il y a 65 % dtudiantes en informatique, et sept de leurs professeurs (sur dix) sont des femmes, quencadre l aussi une doyenne


Zut j'ai pas choisi le bon pays pour tudier l'informatique  ::(:  je sors de 5 ans d'tudes avec une moyenne de 2 filles par anne sur des classes d'une trentaine d'lves.

Je pense que le clich de l'informaticien gros-boutonneux-aux-lunettes-cul-de-bouteille a la vie dure en France, que les filles s'imaginent que c'est typique de l'informaticien et ne veulent pas ressembler  cela.

----------


## Yazoo70

C'est d'ailleur un des sujets rcurents qui tombent aux preuves d'anglais chez nous.
Enfin si ca se trouve dans les utres pays, les geeks, c'est des geekettes boutonneuses aussi alors bon :p

----------


## pcaboche

Tiens, c'est marrant: mon ex a fait ses 3 premires annes d'informatique  Kuala Lumpur... elle avait un niveau plutt mdiocre en info.

C'est le problme de pas mal de filles en informatique (pas toutes heureusement !): elles sont trs doues pour le relationnel, pour faire de jolis exposs. DVP n'chappe pas  la rgle (il y a certains tutos qui contiennent plus d'images que de textes).

En plus, durant les tudes. comme les filles ne sont pas trs nombreuses, elles peuvent compter sur un nombre important de garons pour les "aider" dans leurs devoirs (malheureusement, des fois, a va plus vite de faire le devoir  leur place que d'essayer de leur expliquer quoi que ce soit  ::?: ).

Maintenant, petite question: combien de femmes clbres en informatique pouvez-vous citer ? A froid, je pense : Ada Lovelace et Grace Hopper (l'inventrice du COBOL), alors que des informaticiens clbres, il y en a  la pelle ! D'ailleurs,  propos d'Ada Lovelace, voici ce que dit wikipedia:



> Les biographes ont remarqu que Lovelace avait des difficults avec les mathmatiques et il y a dbat pour savoir si elle apprhendait rellement les concepts sous-tendant la programmation de la machine de Babbage ou si elle avait seulement un rle de reprsentation pour les relations publiques de Babbage.


 Comme quoi mme la premire informaticienne du monde aurait surtout eu un rle de relations publiques, afin que Babbage obtienne des crdits. L'histoire se rpte...  ::roll::

----------


## habasque

Et bien, il serait intressant de connatre l'avis de la gente fminine prsente sur le forum de Developpez.net...
Le dernier POST alimentera, je pense, de vives ractions...
L'objet de l'article du Monde Diplomatique n'tant pas de comparer le niveau des sexes opposs mais plutt d'tudier les mcanismes d'attrait au domaine.
J'essaierais de me procurer l'article dans sa totalit afin de tirer des conclusions plus objectives que certaines qui ont t mises...
A bon entendeur.

----------


## AurelieB

Mmmm difficile de se baser sur le nombre de celebrites car meme en cuisine les hommes-chefs sont plus celebres!
Alors pour equilibrer je rajoute une femme a la liste:

Frances E. Allen
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Frances_E._Allen

elle a remporte le prix Turing cette annee (2007)
http://www.spyworld-actu.com/spip.php?article3774

Mais le nombre d'etudiantes se tournant vers l'infomatique en baisse, ca c'est vraiment parlant. Et je trouve inquietant...

----------


## Yogui

Juste une petite info au passage : en Espagne, la proportion d'tudiantes/tudiants en informatique est plus leve qu'en France. Aucune ide du pourquoi. L'aspect "geek" semble tre peru d'une autre manire par ici, il n'est pas aussi dprciatif qu'en France.

----------


## GrandFather

> Maintenant, petite question: combien de femmes clbres en informatique pouvez-vous citer ? A froid, je pense : Ada Lovelace et Grace Hopper (l'inventrice du COBOL), alors que des informaticiens clbres, il y en a  la pelle !


Certes trs peu, mais pour tre juste il faudrait mettre en corrlation ce chiffre avec celui des femmes ayant eu accs  des tudes universitaires, au moins jusqu' la premire moiti du XX sicle...

----------


## pcaboche

> Juste une petite info au passage : en Espagne, la proportion d'tudiantes/tudiants en informatique est plus leve qu'en France.


Je sais, je connaissais des Espagnols qui avaient repris des tudes d'informatique parce que (selon eux): "il y a plus de boulot en informatique que dans les autres corps de mtier" et que "en info, a paye bien".

En Espagne, les geeks semblent avoir assez la cote auprs de la gente fminine, genre: "Woaa, tu es tudiant en informatique ! Tu es super intelligent et tu vas super bien gagner ta vie plus tard". Je ne sais pas si c'est encore vrai maintenant.




> Certes trs peu, mais pour tre juste il faudrait mettre en corrlation ce chiffre avec celui des femmes ayant eu accs  des tudes universitaires, au moins jusqu' la premire moiti du XX sicle...


C'est pas faux.

----------


## Rakken

Mais au final, pourquoi si peu de fille en informatique ?
Quand j'tais en premiere anne d'cole d'ingnieur, il y avait moins de 10 filles (pour une promo entre 200 et 300 personnes). 
Et sur la promo, c'est une fille qui a eu la meilleure moyenne. 

Alors pourquoi ne viennent-elle pas ?

Plusieurs hypothses, pas necessairement valable d'ailleur : 
- L'informatique a une image "masculine". Les fameux geeks associaux font fuir les filles (je dois avouer que si on prend le point de vue d'une fille, se balader dans une salle machine rempli de geek avec des filles a poils en fond d'cran et a peu prs aussi dou pour leur parler que windows millenium est stable, c'est pas engagant du tout...)
- Les filles ont un esprit plus "litterraire". L'informatique, ca n'attire donc pas. La preuve, c'est que la plupart des informaticiens ont un niveau d'orthographe pittoyable (et j'en suis hlas souvent un exemple, mme si j'ai le sms-style en horreur)
- Les informaticiens sont tous rolistes, et il est de notorit publique qu'il y a une grave pnurie de fille chez les rolistes autant que chez les informaticiens. 

D'autres ides ?

----------


## Yogui

@pcaboche
C'est une vision trs tranche mais c'est effectivement un peu l'ide. Et cela ne correspond pas du tout  la ralit...  ::aie::

----------


## r0d

En accord avec l'auteure (Isabelle Collet) de cet article, je pense que le principal facteur de cette situation est le facteur 'tradition'. En effet, par tradition, en France, les mtiers techniques sont "rservs" aux hommes. Et la France est un pays trs conservateur...

Cela dit, je ne trouve pas cet article trs bon (normal me direz-vous, il est crit par une femme  ::aie::  ), car il n'analyse rien, il n'appronfondit pas. Les articles du monde diplo sont habituellement plus aboutis.

D'ailleurs, le monde diplo de ce mois-ci propose un article infiniement plus intressant... celui qui est introduit en premire page  ::twisted::

----------


## GrandFather

> C'est une vision trs tranche mais c'est effectivement un peu l'ide.


+1. Surtout  Barcelone, o c'est la mentalit catalane, trs pragmatique, qui prvaut. L'attrait pour la branche informatique l-bas est avant tout d'ordre conomique (le statut social qu'elle permait d'esprer), tandis que chez nous c'est l'aspect litiste et crbral qui est mis en avant.

Je pense effectivement que si on mettait plus en valeur les aspects relationnels des mtiers de l'informatique, on aurait plus de filles dans la filire.

----------


## bulbo

Et peut-etre que ces dames ont des problemes avec la logique non ?

Bon je dis ca, ma femme a ete major de promo ou pas loin de sa licence d'info et non je ne lui faisais pas le boulot en sous-main.

Bulbo  :;):

----------


## Rakken

Ptete qu'elle pensent que l'informatique, c'est trop facile alors elles laissent ca aux boulets ?  ::aie::

----------


## SnakemaN

> ....
> D'ailleurs, le monde diplo de ce mois-ci propose un article infiniement plus intressant... celui qui est introduit en premire page


http://www.lemonde.fr/web/depeches/0...84@7-37,0.html
Celui-ci ?  ::mouarf::

----------


## loka

Pour revenir sur ce que disait pcaboche sur les filles et l'info, ma copine est au mme niveau d'tude que moi, major de promo et plus doue que moi pour tout ce qui est conception et autres  ::aie::  

La seule chose o je peux la battre c'est les math (surtout le calcul mental  ::aie:: ), l'xtrem programming (elle est incapable de se lancer dans le code comme a alors que c'est une de mes spcialit... je sais pas si c'est bien par contre  ::aie:: ) et la recherche de la partie de code qui fait planter un programme (a je suis plutot dou  ::P:  ).

----------


## r0d

Attention tout de mme  ne pas rpandre une fausse image de l'XP (extrem programming). Ce n'est pas du tout: "on se lance dans le code et on improvise". Non, a c'est la rache. L'XP est trs contraignante et trs protocolaire. C'est trs srieux comme approche.

----------


## NiKoTiNe

Je pense qu'il faut aussi prendre en compte l'enfance. Un homme va tre bers dans l' "informatique" depuis sa jeunesse, avec les jeux vidos principalement (qui jusqu'ici ont cibl un public plutt masculin), par son pre ou autre. Alors que les femmes auront tendance  pratiquer d'autres loisirs. Quand on joue sur un ordinateur, on va s'interesser au fonctionnement de la machine,  comment faire soi mme un jeu, etc ...

Ce qui fait qu'une fois arriv le moment de choisir son orientation professionnelle, les garons vont se tourner plus facilement vers l'informatique que les filles.

Mais peut-tre que les choses vont changer maintenant et recommencer  voluer dans le bon sens (celui de la mixit  ::D:  )

----------


## haltabush

C'est un peu hors sujet, mais le lien sur la RACHE est excellent  ::):

----------


## gorgonite

perso, j'ai rencontr trs peu de filles vraiment intresss par l'informatique, la majorit qui trainent dans cette filire le font dans l'optique de la gestion de projets & cie ; et  chaque fois qu'on a de la programmation  faire, on les voit se cacher ou pleurer pour qu'on fasse le boulot  leur place en change de la rdaction du rapport... quand elles ne pondent pas un roman-photo au lieu d'une notice technique  ::roll:: 

il est galement vrai qu'un bon moyen de progresser en informatique est de passer du temps par soi-mme, et non se contenter de suivre les cours (d'ailleurs, a permet de ne plus avoir  suivre les cours  :;): )



au final, je pense que c'est surtout un manque d'intrt (pourquoi apprendre  programmer si on veut grer une quipe ?), ou une phobie de se transformer en monstre codeur au fond d'une salle obscure...  ::aie::

----------

